

The 8bit democracy - potomak

You don't need to be a great artist to make a 16x16 pixel art drawing, this is the 8bit democracy.<p>You can find a proof of concept at Draw! latest drawings gallery.
======
potomak
Gallery: <http://drawbang.com>

